# Cuban Style Pork



## CraigC (Dec 4, 2016)

I decided to use the last pork butt in the freezer to make a Cuban style pork roast to have later in the week and the following week we get to have Cuban sammies! I made my paste of salt, garlic and cumin. I added a little naranja agria (sour orange) juice. Did the usual deep holes with the pairing knife, stuffing the paste into the holes and slathering the rest over the surface. The roast then gets set over a bed of sliced onions, with the rest of the juice poured into the bottom of the pan. This gets covered loosely in foil and marinates over night in the fridge.

Roast after marinating.







For those not familiar with sour oranges, these are fresh ones. You can see that they have lots of seeds.






I will wrap the roast in banana leaves and then foil.






I'm bringing the Egg up to temp (250 F) and then the roast will go on. I'll update with more pics later.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 4, 2016)

I guess I will be finding out how well a Weber dome works on a BGE. This used to be the dome of my BGE.






It just fell out of the securing ring. Good thing I can buy one.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice butt, Craig.

Bummer about your BGE lid, hopefully the Weber lid works!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 4, 2016)

Brings back a lot of memories of my childhood.
I can remember going to a neighbors yard for sour orange or key limes when my dad needed some.  He would freeze these juices in ice cube trays to use when the fruits were not available fresh.

We did our pork a bit different than yours by inserting garlic cloves into the holes and marinating in homemade Mojo.
My day would make Yuka and served it along with a variation of  Mojo .  It was the pork drippings some salt, chopped onions and lime juice.
Then of course we had black beans and rice along with plantains. 
A bottle of hot sauce at the table and beer for the adults made the day.


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 4, 2016)

We'll have frijoles negros (black beans) and maduros (ripe fried or baked plantains) plus rice to go with. Craig likes yucca with mojo but me not so much. Maybe some Cuban bread sliced horizontally, slathered with butter, smushed, wrapped in foil and baked for a bit so the outside is nice and crispy crunchy and the inside is soft and buttery.


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oops, I forgot, maybe we'll skip the bread as he asked me to make flan.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 4, 2016)

Can you buy replacement lids for the BGE?  So sorry this happened.  You might try making a thick foil seal for the Weber top, bunching it around the bottom.

The roast looks lovely, can't wait to see the finished result.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 4, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> *Can you buy replacement lids for the BGE? * So sorry this happened.  You might try making a thick foil seal for the Weber top, bunching it around the bottom.
> 
> The roast looks lovely, can't wait to see the finished result.



We already discovered they are available, about $200.00 to $225.00 plus shipping for a large. Better than over a grand for a new one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 4, 2016)

Might try some of these, too!

Firm Grip Nitrile Coated Gloves (10-Pack)-5510-16 - The Home Depot

Sorry, I have to tease a little.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 4, 2016)

Had to switch to the oven as the Weber dome was not going to cut it.

Finished butt.






After it was pulled.






I'll add some homemade mojo when we have our meal.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 4, 2016)

You have a spectacular butt there, Craigsy. 

The pork ain't bad, neither.

What is your mojo? I've heard of it before as a sauce, but never made one.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 5, 2016)

buckytom said:


> You have a spectacular butt there, Craigsy.
> 
> The pork ain't bad, neither.
> 
> *What is your mojo? *I've heard of it before as a sauce, but never made one.



Bucky, mine is either lime juice or sour orange juice, lots of garlic, sliced onions, a little Spanish olive oil, S&P. The oil is heated med-high, onions in till soft, add the garlic until fragrant, then the juice, S&P to taste. The juice will cause a violent splatter. Remove from heat before you add it. Simmer until the garlic and onion are soft.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 5, 2016)

YUM!!!

I'll bring some good wine!  When's dinner?

That looks pretty unbelievably good!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 6, 2016)

CraigC said:


> Bucky, mine is either lime juice or sour orange juice, lots of garlic, sliced onions, a little Spanish olive oil, S&P. The oil is heated med-high, onions in till soft, add the garlic until fragrant, then the juice, S&P to taste. The juice will cause a violent splatter. Remove from heat before you add it. Simmer until the garlic and onion are soft.



Thats how we did it except we used the drippings from the pork instead of olive oil.  Served hot over Yuka and slices of pork roast.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 6, 2016)

Local place has a dome in stock. I'll be picking it up this Friday!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 6, 2016)

CraigC said:


> Local place has a dome in stock. I'll be picking it up this Friday!



Yea!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 6, 2016)

Sorry about the dome CraigC! I am glad you can get a replacement! The meat looks great!!!!!!!!


----------



## CraigC (Dec 9, 2016)

Dome problem resolved and I picked up a high heat gasket as well.


----------

